# LAUNCH AMERICA - Space X



## GOTWA (May 30, 2020)

I know a lot of stuff is going on in the world right now, but if you haven't been watching, Space X is about to make history. T-minus 9 minutes.


----------



## DasBoot (May 30, 2020)

They fucking did it. It’s up. Finally some good news.


----------



## GOTWA (May 30, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> They fucking did it. It’s up. Finally some good news.



Absolutely. They just need to stick the landing. I have to say, Gwen Shotwell, the President of Space X, is a fucking gangster. I haven't met her, but I do personally know her husband.


----------



## SaintKP (May 30, 2020)

Had no idea this was happening but I'm glad, gives me the same feeling I had when I watched Armageddon as a kid and wanted to be an astronaut.


----------



## GOTWA (May 30, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Had no idea this was happening but I'm glad, gives me the same feeling I had when I watched Armageddon as a kid and wanted to be an astronaut.



Wish I would have posted it sooner. Either way, Harry is a hero.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 30, 2020)

I am waiting for the landing....on a barge in the middle of the ocean


----------



## racing_kitty (May 30, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> I am waiting for the landing....on a barge in the middle of the ocean



Looks like they stuck that landing.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2020)

That's why we are the best.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 30, 2020)

Well, to be fair, the other astronaut is former USAF


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 30, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Well, to be fair


----------



## Devildoc (May 30, 2020)

I had tears in my eyes. Literally. I've been a fan of the space program since Skylab, That was the first Apollo spacecraft I remember being launched on TV.

Since then I've seen two shuttle launches and have been to Kennedy space center, Johnson space center, Stennis, Huntsville, and Langley.

To see the best and brightest minds in both NASA and the private sector work together to launch American astronauts from American soil, I've been waiting for this for 11 years.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Well, to be fair, the other astronaut is former USAF



And yet not many know that. Our PR machine still rocks.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I had tears in my eyes. Literally. I've been a fan of the space program since Skylab, That was the first Apollo spacecraft I remember being launched on TV.
> 
> Since then I've seen two shuttle launches and have been to Kennedy space center, Johnson space center, Stennis, Huntsville, and Langley.
> 
> To see the best and brightest minds in both NASA and the private sector work together to launch American astronauts from American soil, I've been waiting for this for 11 years.



You should make a weekend trip to Wallops Island. We've watched a few rockets leave to the ISS. I will probably attend the first SLS rocket launch later this year if it still happens in Novemver.

Space Launch System


----------



## Devildoc (May 30, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> You should make a weekend trip to Wallops Island. We've watched a few rockets leave to the ISS. I will probably attend the first SLS rocket launch later this year if it still happens in Novemver.
> 
> Space Launch System



That would be awesome!


----------



## Bypass (May 31, 2020)

I remember watching the shuttle disaster in the 80's. I haven't watched a launch since. I just hope all goes well and everyone makes it home safely.

GOD speed.


----------



## GOTWA (May 31, 2020)

And they have successfully docked!. They're currently undergoing docked pressurization and checking suits for stability. Awesome!


----------



## SaintKP (May 31, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> And they have successfully docked!. They're currently undergoing docked pressurization and checking suits for stability. Awesome!


----------



## Polar Bear (May 31, 2020)




----------



## J. (May 31, 2020)

Such an awe inspiring event. Also love to see the private sector and govt work together like this for the good of mankind and continuing the American legacy of space faring.


----------



## Devildoc (May 31, 2020)




----------



## J. (May 31, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> View attachment 34207


So frickin cool


----------



## Kraut783 (May 31, 2020)

Cockpit was so clean and uncluttered.....suits were not puffy and thin...great technology advances.  Very cool.


----------



## GOTWA (May 31, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


>



Eh, I would have gone with Luke Bryan or something, but I guess Rush works.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2020)

Launch today, well done Space X!


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 15, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> Launch today, well done Space X!


I caught the Atlas V rocket launch on Friday and was hoping to catch this launch too but wasn't able to do so; was originally scheduled for Sat but pushed to today.  It's good that we're putting people in space again, private or otherwise.


----------

